# Sommerfeld Bits vs Infinity



## Steven Owen (Aug 14, 2017)

Talk about a tough decision. The cabinet door bits from Sommerfeld Tools and Infinity both look good. Sommerfeld claims to have a chip-free design with the radiused-corner-geometry which relieves stress.

Both Infinity and Sommerfield have great reputations. I don’t think you can go wrong either way. 

Which brand would you choose for your cabinet door bits?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Freud quadra cut...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

All 3 are reliable.


----------



## Steven Owen (Aug 14, 2017)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> All 3 are reliable.


I wonder how big of a deal the chip free bevel on the Sommerfield bits. I’ve never heard of the Infinity bits ever having issues with chipping. 

The best part of the Sommerfield bits is the ease of set-up with matched bit heights. I would think Sommerfield has the easier to set-up miter lock and glue joints. 

Infinity only has set-up blocks for 3/4 inch material, the Sommerfield system and set-up jig adapts to multiple wood thicknesses.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Freud...

.
https://player.vimeo.com/video/39850355?portrait=0&color=ff0000
https://player.vimeo.com/video/39852526?portrait=0&color=ff0000
https://player.vimeo.com/video/39851982?portrait=0&color=ff0000
https://player.vimeo.com/video/39850648?portrait=0&color=ff0000
https://player.vimeo.com/video/39852954?portrait=0&color=ff0000


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Steven Owen said:


> *I wonder how big of a deal the chip free bevel on the Sommerfield bits*. I’ve never heard of the Infinity bits ever having issues with chipping.
> 
> The best part of the Sommerfield bits is the ease of set-up with matched bit heights. I would think Sommerfield has the easier to set-up miter lock and glue joints.
> 
> Infinity only has set-up blocks for 3/4 inch material, the Sommerfield system and set-up jig adapts to multiple wood thicknesses.


Steve: I bought a set of Sommerfeld bits because of the fact they were a "matched set". The chip free bevel wasn't a feature that I considered when making my purchase. I'm happy with them. I also bought the set-up gauge at the same time.


----------



## Bob Adams (Jul 5, 2014)

I went through this earlier this year and committed to Sommerfeld for my bits. At this price point it seems to me that you can't go wrong. I do like dealing directly with Sommerfeld, and their packaging, matched sets, and their bits appear to be very well made.


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

Steven Owen said:


> Talk about a tough decision. The cabinet door bits from Sommerfeld Tools and Infinity both look good. Sommerfeld claims to have a chip-free design with the radiused-corner-geometry which relieves stress.
> 
> Both Infinity and Sommerfield have great reputations. I don’t think you can go wrong either way.
> 
> Which brand would you choose for your cabinet door bits?


I don't even know what a " Chip free design with radiused corner geometry that relieves stress " means.


David


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

My door sets and dovetail sets are Sommerfeld. I really like them. I got the door sets because of the matched shank lengths, which makes setup easier and faster. I also have the EasySet jigs for both Sommerfeld and Freud bits that account different thicknesses. Those star shaped jigs are precision tools that make setup far easier. I also have a number of Freud bits that are excellent, and they now offer matched height sets as well. 

I've had several occasions to interact with Mark Sommerfeld and found their customer service to be terrific. There is one other thing about Sommerfeld, and that's the videos on how to get the most from their bits. Marc Sommerfeld was a cabinet maker before he started his company, and his woodworking skills are excellent. You can find the videos on YouTube and they are well worth watching just to learn good technique.

So I come down on the side of Sommerfeld, even though Infinity stuff is very good. And you're right, the packaging on the bit sets is great, beautiful wooden boxes made from blocks carved with routers. BTW, I don't own stock.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

... and if you buy the Easy Set jig, you get a nice dvd showing how to actually use it - at least, I got one with my jig.


----------



## Steven Owen (Aug 14, 2017)

DesertRatTom said:


> My door sets and dovetail sets are Sommerfeld. I really like them. I got the door sets because of the matched shank lengths, which makes setup easier and faster. I also have the EasySet jigs for both Sommerfeld and Freud bits that account different thicknesses. Those star shaped jigs are precision tools that make setup far easier. I also have a number of Freud bits that are excellent, and they now offer matched height sets as well.
> 
> I've had several occasions to interact with Mark Sommerfeld and found their customer service to be terrific. There is one other thing about Sommerfeld, and that's the videos on how to get the most from their bits. Marc Sommerfeld was a cabinet maker before he started his company, and his woodworking skills are excellent. You can find the videos on YouTube and they are well worth watching just to learn good technique.
> 
> So I come down on the side of Sommerfeld, even though Infinity stuff is very good. And you're right, the packaging on the bit sets is great, beautiful wooden boxes made from blocks carved with routers. BTW, I don't own stock.


I still plan to purchase bits from both Infinity and Sommerfield. Both companies have some unique bit options. Infinity has some pretty unique bits like the Mega Paner Dado bit, their adjustable tounge, the Mega Flush-trim and groove bits ect are pretty nice bits.

Sommerfeld has the best angle jointing kits I’ve seen from any vendor. Both companies have some compelling bit you can have in your arsenal. 

It sucks to be Canadian. I get nailed on shipping and tariffs on both.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

I bought an Infinity rail and Stile set. I've made several kitchen cabinet doors out of Red Oak. All cuts were chip free and the fit was perfect. I've never used the others so can't comment on them. I use primarily Infinity bits and they are top notch. Customer Service is very good. The downside to Infinity is the minimum shipping charge which kicks up the price of a small order.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Really good feedback on this discussion. I'd forgotten about receiving a DVD with the bit sets. I purchased all the Sommerfeld DVDs and watch them regularly so I have a couple of duplicates. The videos give you a lot of confidence because you've seen the job done a few times before you attempt it. I particularly like the glass door set. I also have and like the mission and Shaker sets. I don't particularly like the ogee look but assume that set is at least as good as the other two.

Does anyone know whether Infinity or Freud have videos? I find it really greases the wheel to watch the videos 3-4 times before using the bits, particularly the first time I make something. 

Same holds true for their dovetail jig. You want to watch the DVD and label the jig as shown before you start using it. Watch the video and you'll see why.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I didn't realize that Freud has millworking bits that are suited to making picture frame material. Here's a link to Freud's site and pages with these bits. Freud Tools | Products


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DesertRatTom said:


> I didn't realize that Freud has millworking bits that are suited to making picture frame material. Here's a link to Freud's site and pages with these bits. Freud Tools | Products


make sure you look into their information center....
you can find it in the upper header...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DesertRatTom said:


> Does anyone know whether Freud have videos?


Router Forums - View Single Post - Sommerfeld Bits vs Infinity


----------



## Steven Owen (Aug 14, 2017)

DesertRatTom said:


> Really good feedback on this discussion. I'd forgotten about receiving a DVD with the bit sets. I purchased all the Sommerfeld DVDs and watch them regularly so I have a couple of duplicates. The videos give you a lot of confidence because you've seen the job done a few times before you attempt it. I particularly like the glass door set. I also have and like the mission and Shaker sets. I don't particularly like the ogee look but assume that set is at least as good as the other two.
> 
> Does anyone know whether Infinity or Freud have videos? I find it really greases the wheel to watch the videos 3-4 times before using the bits, particularly the first time I make something.
> 
> Same holds true for their dovetail jig. You want to watch the DVD and label the jig as shown before you start using it. Watch the video and you'll see why.


Infinity has very comprehensive training videos online on their site and YouTube as well as set-up blocks. They’re not as elegant as the Sommerfield bit set jig but the set-up blocks get the job done.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

Concerning the Infinity set up blocks for the rail and stile bits.....if the wood you are working with isn't the exact same dimension as the set up blocks then they don't help much. When I got my bits they included the blocks for free but usually you have to pay for them. I did my test cuts in Poplar, which is soft enough to do in one pass, and used these as my set up blocks for the Red Oak which is splintery and best done in several passes.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

JIMMIEM said:


> .if the wood you are working with isn't the exact same dimension as the set up blocks then they don't help much.


 @JIMMIEM
Exactly... as is the case with most of these jigs, including sommerfields, which I have and use. A very good point, often left out of these discussions. 

@steveowen 
Been using Sommerfelds bit and bit sets for years, only ever had one problem. A chunk of carbide broke off of a bit. In the end they went out of their way to make it right, and make it right they did 

Based on whats been said about Infinity over the years, you can't go wrong with them either....Nice to have options


----------



## Steven Owen (Aug 14, 2017)

JIMMIEM said:


> Concerning the Infinity set up blocks for the rail and stile bits.....if the wood you are working with isn't the exact same dimension as the set up blocks then they don't help much. When I got my bits they included the blocks for free but usually you have to pay for them. I did my test cuts in Poplar, which is soft enough to do in one pass, and used these as my set up blocks for the Red Oak which is splintery and best done in several passes.


Most of the set-up blocks are based on people using 3/4 inch standard planks. Sommerfield’s system and bit set-up jig adjust for different thickness of wood. 

Infinity Miter Lock Jig is slightly more accurate than Sommerfield’s since it works off the center line of the wood.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I like this little gadget for quickly finding and marking the centerline on any size stock. Just used it to make a long lap joint for an outdoor shade cloth frame. Rockler Center/Offset Marking Tool Rockler Center/Offset Marking Tool | Rockler Woodworking and Hardware

Simple gadget that costs $10.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Steven Owen said:


> Talk about a tough decision. The cabinet door bits from Sommerfeld Tools and Infinity both look good. Sommerfeld claims to have a chip-free design with the radiused-corner-geometry which relieves stress.
> 
> Both Infinity and Sommerfield have great reputations. I don’t think you can go wrong either way.
> 
> Which brand would you choose for your cabinet door bits?


I just visited their (Sommerfield) website and it seems very outdated but has good information. I read over the part about the issue with tearout and was surprised. I use a sled to secure my rails and always have a piece of scrap behind the rail to prevent this tearout and it works great. Both pieces are secure and the rail has a clean cut all the way through. This isn't a new technique so I was surprised when it wasn't mentioned. I had bought and used my Whiteside set and they work as advertised. What I am impressed with is Sommerfeld's 90 day return policy:

"Product Returns:

We pledge to you the best service we can provide with personal attention and the best value on every order. If you are not satisfied for any reason, just return your purchase within 3 months. You can choose to either exchange the product or receive a complete refund on the purchase price."

I don't think I've seen that with anyone else.

-Steve


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

DesertRatTom said:


> I like this little gadget for quickly finding and marking the centerline on any size stock. Just used it to make a long lap joint for an outdoor shade cloth frame. Rockler Center/Offset Marking Tool Rockler Center/Offset Marking Tool | Rockler Woodworking and Hardware
> 
> Simple gadget that costs $10.


Love this tool but on short pieces you really need to pay attention. Now had they made it shorter it would have been great on small pieces as well but making one shouldn't be rocket science either. I'll have to know out a short version later today after my exercise..........

-Steve


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

With that center marker, the only problem I've had was you can't mark the last two inches accurately. So I used a combo square set to the longer line and extend the line to the end. This helped with band saw cutting a 24 inch long lap joint when joining two 8 ft 2x2s for a frame for a 4ft x14ft shade cloth stretcher for a gap in my patio cover.


----------



## Hypnotoad (Apr 17, 2018)

Being simple myself I use a pencil riding against my fingers on narrow pieces, I have become surprisingly accurate doing it that way. To check at the start just turn the piece around and adjust to make sure you are centered.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Tried the finger trick, but it takes a lot more practice than I put into it. In other words, my lines aren't straight.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The other tried and true method of marking center is to take a combination square and set the depth for roughly half the thickness and mark a line from both sides. Half the distance between them is the center. If they are close then the human eye is capable of dividing that difference very accurately.


----------

